# Collecting c.elliptica in the remote jungle of Northern Malaysia



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

C. elliptica can only be founded in a few places of northern Peninsula Malaysia, however, due to ever incresing development of the jungle area, their natural habitat have been destroyed gradually.
So far there are 3 places that elliptica were found. One of this place is in the state of Kedah. 
I went with a friend and was shocked and amazed to see them growing abundantly in the swampy area of the jungle, at the same time I was also sad and disappointed to see that developer has already starting chopping down trees..............................this mean it will be another disaster for c.elliptica. Let the pictures below do the talking now..........


----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Nepenthes can be seen along the way to the jungle


















Trees have been chopped down and the habitat was spoilt! what a pity!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Did you save any Crypts?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those pictures. It's so cool to see these plants in their natural habitats. It's sad to see the price of "progress."


----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

DelawareJim said:


> Did you save any Crypts?
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Yes of course I saved some eliptica, they are doing well both emmerse and submmerse in my house now.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. Can see some algea growing on the leaves. Suppose that is caused by pollution too.


----------

